# Cocreate instance failed



## chopper9 (Nov 21, 2004)

OS: Win 98 SE
Sorry, don't know if this should be posted on This forum or Networking?
Made a tragic error. Bought a WPC54g version 1 wireless adapter for notebook. It was installed and working. When I realized the drivers were dated July 2002, and was not even the current model on website, I returned for the newer version. I uninstalled thru Add/remove programs. Then I went through installation of WPC54g version 2 card. All seemed to install perfectly. But when it boots to desktop, I get the error message:

ODHOST
Co create instance failed
status is 0x80040154

clicking OK, brings up the 2nd. error message:
Microsoft Visual Runtime Library
Runtime Error
Program...Ram Files\Linksys\Wireless-G Notebook Adapter\
ODHOST.exe

I have been on numerous times with Linksys support and I am tired of uninstalling and reinstalling with same error.
Linksys support has not answered my e-mail. I am lost. I believe this is a registry edit thing? But I don't know how to do it. Has ANYBODY seen this before? Help please!!!! 

When I uninstall through Contol Panel Add/Remove programs, computer boots normally. Cannot get this thing installed and Linksys doesn't seem interested in solving the problem. Went to MS and tried a search in Support and could not find.

PS: I unplugged Linksys router and modem for about 5 minutes and no change.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi chopper9, Welcome to TSG !!
Right click on MyComputer, Properties, Device Manager.
Look for the Wireless adapter/adapters. Right click and remove/uninstall both of them. 
When told you are going to remove these from your system, select OK.
Reboot, windows may find the new hardware, reinstall the driver, just follow the prompts. Dont let windows search, select display a list, select Network adapter (or similar) and select have disk. Put in driver disk and find the driver by browsing.


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Here is the latest driver :
http://www.linksys.com/download/driver.asp?dlid=134


----------



## chopper9 (Nov 21, 2004)

Thanks TW56
I had done all of that.
Finally, I received an e-mail from Linksys technical support as follows:

Make sure that the old utility or driver is already uninstalled.
>>Install the odyssey.exe file on the setup CD and then restart the computer.
>>Download the driver posted in our website (www.linksys.com/download).
>>Use Boingo WLAN Utility.

Actually the file was called odysseySDK.exe on the setup CD. With the old utility and drivers uninstalled, ran this odysseySDK.exe. Don't really know what that is? I don't know if it is an ODHOST mgr. or registry editor or exactly what it does. Rebooted computer, installed utility and drivers, and shut off computer. Inserted the wireless notebook adapter card, and started computer. It installed perfectly and no error messages.

I would never have gotten this without that little tidbit from Linksys technical support. Hopefully, this will help someone else.
Thanks to all.


----------

